
Ask HN: How competitive are prices for unlocked smartphones? - beefman
I think sites like iFixit sometimes give BOM-based estimates far below unlocked prices. They generally ignore costs of design, testing, operations (constraints on volume and delivery schedules of parts), assembly, packaging and shipping... and sufficient profit to continue improving the product line.<p>Instead, I want to know if we think the retail prices <i>should</i> be good estimates of all that, based on the apparent competitiveness of the market.<p>Or do carrier lock-in and monthly financing plans mean there&#x27;s no incentive to offer efficient unlocked prices?
======
beefman
The phone market is really weird. Carriers aren't exactly retailers, Samsung
et al aren't exactly OEMs... and it feels like somebody should be guilty of
price-fixing.

It reminds me of when I was a kid. We had phones hardwired to our house, which
we leased from Bell Atlantic for an obscene price. In 8th grade, I pointed out
to my parents that for less than a month's lease, we could buy touch-tone
phones at the local strip mall that were much better. I got a couple of RJ-11
wall plates and installed them in less than an hour. Somehow I knew the lines
supported touch-tone and we didn't need to ask the phone company for
permission.

------
detaro
Bundled phones aren't a major thing in many markets, so I don't think their
impact on prices is that much, especially since they seem to somewhat align
internationally.

